# New user titles



## Chris Blount

We have added 2 new user titles above DBSTalk Godfather. Here is the new layout. If you have more than 1500 posts, you may choose your own custom user title.

DBSTalk Lurker (Minimum Posts: 0)
DBSTalk Member (Minimum Posts: 10)
DBSTalk Mentor (Minimum Posts: 30)
DBSTalk AllStar (Minimum Posts: 50)
DBSTalk Legend (Minimum Posts: 100)
DBSTalk Godfather (Minimum Posts: 250)
DBSTalk Icon (Minimum Posts: 500) 
DBSTalk Hall Of Fame (Minimum Posts: 1000)


----------



## MarkA

Cool!


----------



## MarkA

Just one more suggestion. You should move Godfather to 250. Too many Godfather's are around now.


----------



## Chris Blount

I agree. I've made the change. Thanks.


----------



## MarkA

You're welcome Mark


----------



## Rage

Change mine to Icon. Thanks.


----------



## MarkA

Hey I'd already asked for you in the gold forum three minutes before you posted that


----------



## MarkA

I'm Hall of Fame (once I'm updated)!!!! OH YEAH!!! Gotta say I love DBSTalk, and I plan on sending you guys a little something when I get a chance to do so.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Just got updated, Bud!  Congrads on being the first member to reach 1000 posts


----------



## MarkA

Cool! Thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs

Wow just checked the stats 53 posts in the last 24hrs


----------



## MarkA

You're kidding?!?!?!?!?! WOW I knew I was bored today, but still!


----------



## Steve Mehs

Add another 10 to that 
Mark, in yet another way you never scease to amaze me


----------



## MarkA

LOL, sure Nah, I've just had absolutely nothing better to do. Except for make my huge end of year PowerPoint final for my internship at the elementary school - I'm trying to avoid doing that


----------



## John Corn

Mark, it seems like you have replied to every thread here today.


----------



## MarkA

Pretty much I've been really bored. But off I go to bed now, good night all!


----------



## Steve Mehs

Well Mark you have almost broken our record for most posts in a 24hr period


----------



## MarkA

Well, I wasn't tired enough to go to sleep after all. I'm having one of those almost-insomniac nights. Who got the record? And how many posts?


----------



## Steve Mehs

You do now, right now you have 110 in the past 24hrs. Last night when I made my previous post here you were at 99, which is what Scott had a few weeks ago as AFAIK was the preious record, but I dont check the poster stats daily so take it FWIW.


----------



## MarkA

WOW!!! 110?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Sheesh, I didn't know I was making that many posts!


----------



## Nick

_"I didn't know I was making that many posts!"_

We did, Mark. We did. 

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## MarkA

LOL, sorry. That was a weird day for me


----------



## jrjcd

geez..only 1158 more posts till i get to choose my own designation....*sigh*


----------



## MarkA

I have 327 more to go. I'm thinking of ideas already I expect to have enough by August.


----------



## James_F

You'll have it by tuesday! :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs

Mark will be gone for the next few weeks.


----------



## jrjcd

ugh-still have to wait 750 posts until i get to choose my own user title....


----------



## MarkA

I still have a nice chunk myself. People, any suggestions for when I do get to pick?


----------



## STXJim

How about...
"DBS Reverend Marcus" 

Your new sig:
------------------
Thou shalt not post anything that I don't believe in.
------------------
:grin: 
:wave:


----------



## Jacob S

Does it automatically let you choose or do you have to change it for us?


----------



## Chris Blount

It automatically lets you choose.


----------



## TimL

Hey Chris
I have 91 posts at DBS Forums..Can I transfer them here for credit and become a DBSTalk All-Star?..Just kidding guys..(Couldn't resist)

Tim Lones


----------



## Jacob S

Does it come up with a message telling you congradulations now you can choose your new member name or do you have to go into the user cp ?


----------



## Steve Mehs

You have to go into your User CP


----------



## jrjcd

i may have to go post on the actors/actress game(even tho the consensus seems to be for me not to play)because i'm posting too slow otherwise to get to 1000 and then 1500...lol


----------



## jrjcd

oh, well..i guess this thread should be closed and deleted also...lol

tis a shame-i was looking forward to choosing my own user title...


----------



## Jacob S

Almost every other thread here Mark has replied, wow.


----------



## Geronimo

Can my user title be------Geronimo. Hey I already chose that.


----------

